# Buying property in Dubai



## mualimmah (May 20, 2011)

Hello all,

We have been considering moving to Dubai for a while, but can't seem to find the right place for us. Any recommendations for where to look? I looked at a couple of listings but had the feeling there might be cheaper properties in Dubai. Thanks in advance!


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

mualimmah said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We have been considering moving to Dubai for a while, but can't seem to find the right place for us. Any recommendations for where to look? I looked at a couple of listings but had the feeling there might be cheaper properties in Dubai. Thanks in advance!


Dubizzle


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

mualimmah said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We have been considering moving to Dubai for a while, but can't seem to find the right place for us. Any recommendations for where to look? I looked at a couple of listings but had the feeling there might be cheaper properties in Dubai. Thanks in advance!


If I was you. I would rent a property for 3 months get the feel of Dubai,this will give you time to do extensive research before you spend your hard earnt money on a property. You have to be careful investing in dubai property. You dont want to buy a property in one area and then after 6 months realize you would much prefer to live in another area. You get short term lets on dubbizle.com.


----------



## mualimmah (May 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

